# Vehicle importation question.



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Am planning to import my van and was wondering if anyone can talk me throught the process

I just received the certificate of conformity, but not sure what the next step is.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you want to register it on a new immigrant tax free basis it has to have been registered to you in the country you're importing from for at least 12 months and it has to be taxed, mot'd & insured......... then the easiest way is to take the paperwork to an agent and have him do it for you..... cost should be about €400 for registration plus the inspection fee of (IIRC) about €125. 

If coming in from a non EU country, it's a bit more complicated.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. 

Not looking to go down the tax free road, as I am going to sell the van at the end of the year.

An agent seems like the best option, as it is difficult to get any info. Especially as my Portuguese is very basic.

If anyone could recommend an agent in the Algarve, would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Speago said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


You do realise that by not doing the tax free import you'll need to pay import tax which is calculated on engine size & emissions etc not on value & that said import tax will be several thousand Euros don't you?


----------

